# "The Unarchiver" not decompressing



## Picklemethis (Jan 31, 2009)

I downloaded "The Unarchiver" on to my MacBook Pro a while back and since then I haven't really had any Issues with any compression formats ...well, until recently.
I have downloaded .rar and .exe files lately and I get an error message when I try to open them: "The contents of the file "blah blah" cannot be extracted with this program.  Those File formats are clearly listed as supported by "The Unarchiver."

I've tried deleting and reinstalling the program to no avail.  I'm using the latest version of OS X on a MacBook Pro.  The website for the program says it will run on my version.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 31, 2009)

Does it happen with all .rar and .exe files, or are there specific .rar and .exe files that don't work?


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 31, 2009)

The .exe files are executable files for Windows.  What did you expect to happen?  Mac OS does not handle them.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 1, 2009)

exes are likely not to work at all, since they are Windows programs. You might be able to get something out of them with File Juicer, but don't count on it.

As for RARs, I've noticed that The Unarchiver doesn't support all rars. For pesky rars that it can't handle, use UnRarX


----------

